# مقترحات تطوير المنتدى خصوصا قسم الصناعات الخفيفه



## matrix2022 (15 يونيو 2012)

طبعا كلنا عارفين ان القسم اصبح شبه ميت خصوصا لان ما فيش جديد بالرغم جهود مهندسى المراقبه الاستاذ المهندس نبيل والاستاذ مهندس المحبه 
فى وضع بعض المواضيع الا انها مكررة وسبق ان جال وسال فيها الاستاذ مهدى بكر والاستاذ ابو مسلم الخرسانى بارك الله للجميع ونفع بهم لكن ما اود ان اقوله كيف نستطيع ان نعيد للمنتدى وللقسم حيويته ونشاطه يا ترى فيه حد عنده مقترحات عنده مشاريع عاوز يسأل عن حاجة معينه وكلنا نحاول نبحث معاه عنها وعشان أكون أول مقترح للافكار بما ان الموضوع ده بتاعى وطبعا انا عاوز اقول انى طالب علم ولست عالما اول مقترح 
ان بلاش نقصر المشاركه فى القسم على المشاريع الكيميائيه بس ممكن نتخطى العمليه الى الزراعيه مثلا الحيوانيه طبعا دا اقتراح وطبعا اتمنى اسمع الايجاب او السلب عشان نرجع المنتدى لقوته يا ترى فيه حد معايا يا جماعه


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (15 يونيو 2012)

اخي ماتريكس 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
شكرا على اهتمامك وحبك للتقدم ، وهناك الكثير من المواضيع التي تحتوي على معلومات ممتازة ، وحبذا لو بحث كل من يريد المشاركة بموضوع عن موضوعة في المشاركات السابقة 
واتمنى مثلك ان يكون هناك تجديد وتشويق لتوصيل العلم لمن يحتاجة . اما بخصوص الزراعة وتربية الحيوانات الداجنة فهذا ليس من مجال الهندسة الكيميائية .
ونرحب باي فكرة بناءة واي نقاش هادف 
وبارك الله فيك وبتوفيق الله


----------



## matrix2022 (20 يونيو 2012)

*اخى الكريم الاستاذ نبيل عواد*



نبيل عواد الغباري قال:


> اخي ماتريكس
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> شكرا على اهتمامك وحبك للتقدم ، وهناك الكثير من المواضيع التي تحتوي على معلومات ممتازة ، وحبذا لو بحث كل من يريد المشاركة بموضوع عن موضوعة في المشاركات السابقة
> واتمنى مثلك ان يكون هناك تجديد وتشويق لتوصيل العلم لمن يحتاجة . اما بخصوص الزراعة وتربية الحيوانات الداجنة فهذا ليس من مجال الهندسة الكيميائية .
> ...



شكرا على مرورك انا اعلم ان هناك مواضيع كثيرة ومعلومات ثمينه داخل المنتدى لكن ربما يكون عضو جديد او زائر لا يعرف عن المنتدى فيمكن لو سئل فى هذا الموضوع او سئل سؤاله فى موضوع مستقل ويقوم من لديه معلومه عن موضوع شيق بوضع الرابط الخاص بالموضوع ردا على سؤاله 
انا اعلم ايضا ان الزراعه والانتاج الحيوانى وغيره ليس هذا مكانه حيث ان هذا قسم الكيمياء لكن هدفى وقد رايت من اجبابتك لى انك فهمته هو التطوير والتحديث الجديد ويمكن تكون رايت من خلال الموضوع بتاعى لم يرد عليا اى شخص بايجابيه وهذا شئ يؤسفنى جداا وشكرا لك اخى الكريم ووفقكك الله لما فيه الخير منك ولك


----------



## ابو البكر (5 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
فعلا اخي الكريم بعد غياب طويل عن المنتدى بسب الوضع عندنا في حمص خاصة وسوريا بشكل عام عدت وبحثت في المنتدى لمدة يومين او ثلاثة فلم الحظ الا امر وهو 
ما تكلمت عنه حضرتك ان المنتدى جامدا جدا ويقتصر على بعض الامور البيسطة ونسبة موضوع المنظفات 90% من عدد المواضيع الاخرى ونعزو هذا الامر لسببين على ما اعتقد 
اولا العرب بشكل عام ليس لنا نشاط صناعي كبير بمجال الكيمياء وان وجد يكون محدود بالمصانع الكبيرة التي اصحابها من ليسوا من مرتادي الانترنت وليس لهم ضالة بالمنتديات 
حيث انهم يعرفوا طريقهم وهم ماضون به وبمساعدة الشركات الاجنبية المختصة 

ولكن لو سألنا سؤال وهو من يعمل بتلك المصانع اليسوا شباب ومهندسين من الجيل الجديد ويحملوا الكثير من الخبرات ويكتسبوا خبرات اضافية مع الوقت من خلال عملهم وانا اكاد ان اجزم 
بان منهم الكثير المدمن على النت ولكن ليس عندهم دافع لتقديم معلومة وغير مهتمين بمن حولهم وهنا تكمن المشكلة لقد مات عند الشباب العرب غيرتهم على بني جلدتهم بكافة النواحي 
على الاطلاق 
والسبب الاخر في جمود المنتدى هو غياب اشخاص وخبراء حرف وصناعات كانوا يرتادوا المنتدى وتغيبوا عن النت بشكل كامل بسبب الاوضاع العامة بالوطن العربي او على الاقل في القسم الانشط 
من الوطن العربي من حيث الصناعة وهي مصر وسوريا والعراق والله اعلم 
-----------------------------------
وهناك مثال على هذا ناخذ منه لمحة عن المطلوب من المنتدى شوف استاذي الكريم اي المواضيع التي حصلت اكبر عدد من الزوار وعدد اكبر من الصفحات والاسئلة والردود رغم الشيئ البسيط والبسيط جدا من المعلومات التي تم عرضها ومن هذه الصفحات او المواضيع مثلا طلاء المعادن الذي قدمته منذ فترة سنوات واتفاجئ انه الى هناك من يبحث على تلك المعلومات القديمة وانا اعترف هنا باني قصرت جدا جدا باتمام الموضوع والنقاش بالامر لاسباب قد تم ذكرها بذاك الوقت علما اني اعتبر رجل كبير من ناحية السن بالنسبة لاغلب الزوار والاعضاء ولكن لله الحمد كان هناك من يكمل جزاهم الله كل خير 
--------------------------
نحن نفتقر الى المشاريع الصناعية الحقيقية الكاملة والمتكاملة ولو كانت بيسطة وهي اهم اسباب فشل او نجاح اي منتدى بحسب اختصاصه 
-------------------------
اسف على الاطالة ولكن كان هذا من اسفي على هذا المنتدى المعطاء وكم اتمنى ان يكون نبراس لطلبة العلم والصناعيين العرب 

شكرا ودمتم بخير تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## matrix2022 (22 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم ابو البكر واشكرك على دعمى وعلى تحليلك الشيق والممتع للموضوع ونسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان فك كرب اخواننا فى سوريا وان ينصرهم نصرا عزيزا وان يهلك بشار ومن معه


----------

